

Ask HN: Biomimicry in software? - OzzyOsbourne

The title is pretty much self-explanatory: do you know of any algorithms/solutions that emulate nature to solve problems? I know of neural networks, and chaos theory (think plant leaves and algo-trading), but I'd like to find out about specific implementations of this.
======
arkitaip
Ant colony optimization algorithms
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant_colony_optimization_algorit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant_colony_optimization_algorithms)

